# New multi day backpack



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm looking at getting a new multi day pack, I'm looking for something with tons of space that will also take a heavy load. I'm looking at the Badlands Summit pack but I don't know how well it'll do when I throw 80 pounds of elk meat into it. Anyone have any experience with these packs? What's a better option for the money? 

My friend used a cheap ALPS OutdoorZ Commander this year to pack out his elk and he swears by it, but it looks kinda cheap..


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I can only speak for my Kuiu Pack. I have stuffed three gutted adult pronghorn into my pack (separate occasions of course) and packed them out with out any difficulty. I really don't know what they weighed but a little google search puts it North of 60#.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Mystery Ranch is the only way to roll.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Several good options out there. I have a Stone Glacier for the big stuff and way back in trips and just ordered an Eberlestock X2 today for half day/close to the truck stuff.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

High Desert Elk said:


> Several good options out there. I have a Stone Glacier for the big stuff and way back in trips and just ordered an Eberlestock X2 today for half day/close to the truck stuff.


I was looking at the Sky 5900. Which bag do you have?


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

muddydogs said:


> Mystery Ranch is the only way to roll.


Which model would you suggest looking at?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> My friend used a cheap ALPS OutdoorZ Commander this year to pack out his elk and he swears by it, but it looks kinda cheap..


I have the same pack, and although cheap looking, it's one of the better packs I've ever owned. I've tried badlands, hornhunter, and eberlestocks.

I've heard really good things about the Mystery Ranch Metcalf. Also, you may want to look at a backcountry backpack (i.e. Kelty or similar brand). It seems the backpacking industry had things figured out long before the hunting industry.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

CPAjeff said:


> Bill_The_Butcher said:
> 
> 
> > My friend used a cheap ALPS OutdoorZ Commander this year to pack out his elk and he swears by it, but it looks kinda cheap..
> ...


How does the pack ride? Does it hug your back pretty well?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

For $100 to $200 more you can get a US made pack that is half the weight of any ALPS equivalent. 10 pounds is heavy for a backpack . Clearly that extra money can be too much for many.

I finally sucked it up and went cottage industry in 2016 and bought a Seek Outside Fortress 4800 on a Revolution frame. Itt s been a great investment that should last me years. The design is great (takes a turn or two to get straps right) and has the benefit of being modular in packbag design so once you have the frame you also can buy other bags. I love the completely waterproof bag and the ability to haul without a pack bag. 

Expensive up front but its high quality, light and fits my diverse needs.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> How does the pack ride? Does it hug your back pretty well?


The torso adjustments make the pack ride great, with the ability to adjust the pack to have more of a customized fit. The external frame doesn't really allow the pack to "hug" your back, but it allows a little airflow between your back and the pack - meaning no back sweat soaked shirt after a long hike! If your buddy has one, he might let you borrow it for a test hike - that would probably be the best way to really get a feel for it. The frame and pack tips the scale at seven pounds, so it's not overly heavy, but not overly light either.

This pack is a pound lighter, has a higher capacity of 2000 cubic inches, and costs $400 more:

http://www.kuiu.com/hunting-backpac...l?cgid=pack-system&dwvar_62008_color=ViasCamo


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Which model would you suggest looking at?


I run the Cabinet bag but its not really a multi day pack bag. I would think you would be looking at something like the Marshall or Metcalf bags. A couple years ago MR came out with a new Guide Light Frame design which reduced the dry weight of there packs quite a bit so if you happen to look at used bags make sure it has the newer Guide Light frame.

Rumor has it that MR is going to start selling bags separate from there packs next year so there will be the option of having a couple different bag sizes.

If anyone is interested I found a guy that makes a nice load sling for the Guide Light frame.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

```

```



Bill_The_Butcher said:


> I was looking at the Sky 5900. Which bag do you have?


Solo 3300. I do like the looks and functionality of the new Avail 2200 though.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Get a Stone Glacier or a Kifaru and you'll be set. I have the Sky 5900 and it's been an awesome pack. If you're anywhere near the Draper/Lehi area, you're welcome to come check mine out and see what you think before you pull the trigger.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

I've used a lot of high end packs. For me, nothing carries really heavy (80+ pounds) loads better than my McHale. http://www.mchalepacks.com/ultralight/index.htm They are custom made one at a time to your measurements and specifications. Lots of hunting specific features are available.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

ssssnake529 said:


> I've used a lot of high end packs. For me, nothing carries really heavy (80+ pounds) loads better than my McHale. http://www.mchalepacks.com/ultralight/index.htm They are custom made one at a time to your measurements and specifications. Lots of hunting specific features are available.


They might be awesome packs, but their website is a total cluster! Also, it sounds like you're right around $1,000 to get set up in a McHale. I think for that money you could go entirely U.S. made and geared towards hunters with a Kifaru. Stone glacier would be great as well.

It does sound like guys swear by them.

Seriously though, these days, I honestly can't fathom how a company doesn't make it's web presence look better and more functional than a 9th grade _Intro to Web Design_ project.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

If anyone is around the Draper/Lehi area, you're welcome to try on my Stone Glacier with some weight in it and see what you think.


----------

